# Smackdown Spoilers 12/08



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> WWE SMACKDOWN SPOILER COVERAGE IN PROGRESS
> Dark Match
> Brodus Clay beat a local wrestler. The local wrestler looked like Big Country Jody K of All Pro Wrestling.
> 
> ...


Looked good until I saw Khali. Hopefully Zeke Loses


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn, I guess we are going to get long matches at Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna lol if Rhodes wins and then they don't book the rematch for SummerSlam. I suppose there's a low chance of that happening but given the state of the IC title, you never know.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Del Rio will win :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hazuki said:


> Del Rio will win :/


As he should.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

orton great khali? this could be interesting i hope we finally see a rko delivered to him


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> Christian interrupts HHH and says he will sue him and demands to call off the match for sunday. HHH says he will fire him for breach Of contract for calling out of sundays match. Christian gets mad and says he will beat Orton and whoever his opponent is tonight.
> 
> Sheamus def. christian by countout when Christian leaves the match.


Thats from my friends twitter who is at the show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Del Rio loses, he's cashin in at SSlam. Bank on it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> As he should.


Maybe this would be true if the guy could get any reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

psx71 said:


> If Del Rio loses, he's cashin in at SSlam. Bank on it.


I had that thought too, but I wouldn't be surprised if he wins anyway just because he's facing Bryan. Either way, he probably will.



> Maybe this would be true if the guy could get any reaction whatsoever.


Who cares? He's a million times better than Bryan at everything except wrestling and he's a damn fine wrestler to boot.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

psx71 said:


> If Del Rio loses, he's cashin in at SSlam. Bank on it.


yep.

It's the typical "people wont see the cash-in coming if we make him lose"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait, the announcement was Christian wanted to sue, didn't get a chance, and was fired by Triple H? What?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Christian threatened that Hunter needed to change his SummerSlam match against Randy Orton or he would sue. Hunter told him he has no respect as the World Hvt. Champion, so the match is still on. 

1. Sheamus beat Christian by countout. Christian wanted no part of Sheamus, so he got himself intentionally counted out while standing on the top of the entrance ramp.

2. Beth Phoenix and Natalya defeated Kaitlyn and A.J. Beth Phoenix pinned A.J. to get the win for her team.*


Told you his announcement would be crap


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, if the match went down like it did, Sheamus now has rights to become the #1 contender.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Announcing the announcement was nothing more than an excuse to say that HHH would be on Smackdown.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They're really making Christian look bad. Stop it. Just stop it.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> *Christian threatened that Hunter needed to change his SummerSlam match against Randy Orton or he would sue. Hunter told him he has no respect as the World Hvt. Champion, so the match is still on.
> 
> 1. Sheamus beat Christian by countout. Christian wanted no part of Sheamus, so he got himself intentionally counted out while standing on the top of the entrance ramp.*


*

I know WWE has a thing for making heels look weak, but this is starting to take the piss a bit with Christian, making him look weak in a match is one thing, but this sort of stuff with lawyers is too far.*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Captain - Charisma said:


> I know WWE has a thing for making heels look weak, but this is starting to take the piss a bit with Christian, making him look weak in a match is one thing, but this sort of stuff with lawyers is too far.


Oh, please. He just pinned Orton last week. He'll win on Sunday too, bet on it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Captain - Charisma said:


> I know WWE has a thing for making heels look weak, but this is starting to take the piss a bit with Christian, making him look weak in a match is one thing, but this sort of stuff with lawyers is too far.


There's got to be something that happens later in the spoilers because it makes no sense. If he was going to sue, he'd sue three weeks ago when the match was made.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*3.Zeke Retains against Cody Rhodes after Cody gets hit with the Torture Rack.*










Joke.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

How awesome would a Punk, Christian, Triple H and Edge stable be? Triple H helps Punk retain, Edge helps Christian retain. Triple H gives Edge the power on Smackdown.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking Zeke, would have been nice if Rhodes won.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm still hoping for Tomko and the old Christian jumpsuit.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Just kidding for now there is no result for the MATCH, just to see some reactions. Zeke did not face Cody yet :flip


:cuss:


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Why are Raw stars on Smackdown every week?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> They're really making Christian look bad. Stop it. Just stop it.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just kidding for now there is no result for the MATCH, just to see some reactions. Zeke did not face Cody yet :flip


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zeke won again? The belt needs to change hands.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Just kidding for now there is no result for the MATCH, just to see some reactions. Zeke did not face Cody yet :flip


Damn you! lol

Got a feeling Rhodes is gonna win.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> There's got to be something that happens later in the spoilers because it makes no sense. If he was going to sue, he'd sue three weeks ago when the match was made.


When does the WWE ever make sense, Christian will probably jump Randy later during his match though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Damn you! lol
> 
> Got a feeling Rhodes is gonna win.


The good news is, Zeke has not won YET. 
If Cody Loses I Riot


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


:flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GCA-FF said:


> They're really making Christian look bad. Stop it. Just stop it.


Would you rather he look good in the midcard than right now as the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION?



Xile44 said:


> Just kidding for now there is no result for the MATCH, just to see some reactions. Zeke did not face Cody yet :flip


You realize if Zeke wins now, the flame baiting you did is just gonna make Cody's job look that much funnier than normal, right?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

> There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, and Aksana.
> 
> There was also a segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis backstage. They will meet later in the show.
> 
> 3. Sin Cara defeated Tyson Kidd. Mike said it didn't seem like anyone knew the difference between this Sin Cara and the real Sin Cara, assuming they used someone else under the mask because the real Sin Cara is suspended.


Sin Cara vs Sin Cara (special guest referee: the trampoline) for the next PPV :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, and Aksana. 

There was also a segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis backstage. They will meet later in the show. 

3. Sin Cara defeated Tyson Kidd. Mike said it didn't seem like anyone knew the difference between this Sin Cara and the real Sin Cara, assuming they used someone else under the mask because the real Sin Cara is suspended. 

4. Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan is in progress.*
Thanks op for the updates.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol a fake sin cara?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Captain - Charisma said:


> When does the WWE ever make sense, Christian will probably jump Randy later during his match though.


If they were booking for suspense, I'd have Triple H finish off by following through on his threat of firing Christian so that no one knows if the match is on or not. But I doubt that's what creative has in store.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

:flip


GCA-FF said:


> :flip


 :flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

> 4. Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan is in progress. Sacramento has a big Hispanic population and cheered for Sin Cara in the previous match and even Ricardo Rodriguez before this match. Bryan missed a top rope move. Del Rio got the win via submission.


lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess ADR winning isn't a surprise.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> *There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, and Aksana.
> 
> There was also a segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis backstage. They will meet later in the show.
> 
> ...


Well Kidd sure is working today. He had a match on NXT and one on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm interested to see the over/under on how many times during the ADR/Bryan match Michael Cole calls DB a nerd. My money's on over 10, at least.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Well Kidd sure is working today. He had a match on NXT and one on Smackdown.


The power of CM Punk. Good for him though, he's getting some great airtime.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey look, Bryan loses to a RAW wrestler on his own show. I bet Cole was cementing the fact that Bryan was a loser the entire time also. Good job WWE. Have the submission expert lose by submission.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wait so now the heel 101 practice of getting yourself counted out if you don't want to wrestle someone is "making Christian look weak".

Get a fucking grip. Christian marks are the absolute worst.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deebow said:


> Hey look, Bryan loses to a RAW wrestler on his own show. I bet Cole was cementing the fact that Bryan was a loser the entire time also. Good job WWE. Have the submission expert lose by submission.


LOL, you act like this is new. Chris Benoit used to tap out all the time. 

In fact, I'd wager to say a submission expert tapping is even realistic to a degree, because if you're a submission expert, you know the kind of pressure a hold applies. If you can't get out of it, you've gotta tap before it does some real damage.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Wait so now the heel 101 practice of getting yourself counted out if you don't want to wrestle someone is "making Christian look weak".


It wasn't even about Christian. If Christian retains, Sheamus is now next in line because of the DQ victory. It was to set Sheamus up for a possible Christian/Sheamus feud.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Hey look, Bryan loses to a RAW wrestler on his own show. I bet Cole was cementing the fact that Bryan was a loser the entire time also. Good job WWE. Have the submission expert lose by submission.


Takes the piss a bit..


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Hey look, Bryan loses to a RAW wrestler on his own show. I bet Cole was cementing the fact that Bryan was a loser the entire time also. Good job WWE. Have the submission expert lose by submission.


 Well that is Del rio's finishing move. Also can lose once in a while since there is a shitload of time between now and WM and it will get boring if he keeps beating everyone


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Scared to read the Spoilers. What if Zeke Retains


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Scared to read the Spoilers. What if Zeke Retains


Then nothing changes...


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Scared to read the Spoilers. What if Zeke Retains


:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

Thats what.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Wait so now the heel 101 practice of getting yourself counted out if you don't want to wrestle someone is "making Christian look weak".
> 
> Get a fucking grip. Christian marks are the absolute worst.


 Well Christian fans followed by CM Punk fans. They're like 2 girls fighting over a tampon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Scared to read the Spoilers. What if Zeke Retains


Who cares? Do you honestly think Rhodes is gonna get a push if he wins the IC title? If Wade fucking Barrett couldn't do it, Rhodes doesn't have a prayer.


----------



## unleash. (Aug 9, 2011)

Why don't they save some matches for Summerslam!! 
Bryan/Del Rio should be a great TV match, I think Barrett will interfere which leads to a match at SS, hopefully he wins the briefcase somehow. Bryan is great but he's not main event material, Barrett should be the champion and the top heel at the end of this year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm all for Rhodes winning the IC title if it means he stays away from the WHC. He's awful :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Scared to read the Spoilers. What if Zeke Retains


Then WWE's booking is crap haha. Ziggler is doing wonders with the US title and it's because he gets in-ring and promo time and is good enough to keep the crowd interested (w/ some help from Vickie). Rhodes would do the same with his mic skills. Big Zeke isn't there yet but Rhodes should have been IC champion a while back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I'm all for Rhodes winning the IC title if it means he stays away from the WHC. He's awful :lmao


You and me both.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Get a fucking grip. Christian marks are the absolute worst.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Boo for no spoilers being up yet. Guess I'll catch them in the morning...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? Do you honestly think Rhodes is gonna get a push if he wins the IC title? If Wade fucking Barrett couldn't do it, Rhodes doesn't have a prayer.


You got a point, but its either that or nothing right now.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't get why Christian fans are getting upset. Im glad they made him look weak, it probably means that he will retain on Sunday. Christian has pinned people like three weeks in a row hasnt he? Morrison, Zeke and Orton. If he goes into Summerslam looking strong I really doubt he will retain because he has momentum from his past three wins, so Im glad they made him look weak, gives hope that he will retain on Sunday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> You got a point, but its either that or nothing right now.


Far as I've been able to tell, they're the same thing.

Meh, Rhodes sucks anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Boo for no spoilers being up yet. Guess I'll catch them in the morning...


What? lol

About 4 matches have already happened.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Rhodes is champ!

Look at the pic! http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg616/scaled.php?tn=0&server=616&filename=q94gp.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Far as I've been able to tell, they're the same thing.
> 
> Meh, Rhodes sucks anyway.


I prefer him a ton more then ADR


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Could care less about the Rhodes haters.

Rhodes >>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fuhr86 said:


> I prefer him a ton more then ADR


And thank God Vince doesn't.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping that Christian/Sheamus match got some good time. They had some really good matches earlier this summer.

(Y) at that pic of Rhodes with the belt.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> I don't get why Christian fans are getting upset. Im glad they made him look weak, it probably means that he will retain on Sunday. Christian has pinned people like three weeks in a row hasnt he? Morrison, Zeke and Orton. If he goes into Summerslam looking strong I really doubt he will retain because he has momentum from his past three wins, so Im glad they made him look weak, gives hope that he will retain on Sunday.


 Will his fans attempt suicide if he doesn't win? lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Rhodes is IC Champ!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, you act like this is new. Chris Benoit used to tap out all the time.
> 
> In fact, I'd wager to say a submission expert tapping is even realistic to a degree, because if you're a submission expert, you know the kind of pressure a hold applies. If you can't get out of it, you've gotta tap before it does some real damage.


To be honest, I kind of typed that as a joke. My main complaint was that Bryan lost on his own show to a RAW wrestler, when in fact they need to start getting him over. I don't mind if he loses as long as him losing is relevant to the storyline. On top of that, he lost to a heel that has been getting little to no reaction for about a month. That will hurt Bryan's credibility. If he cant beat Del Rio, what makes you think he could compete with Orton, Christian, Mark Henry, and Sheamus. Also, Del Rio beating Bryan is not going to lead to Del Rio getting heat. The casual fans don't really care that much about Bryan yet. It would of been more effective to have Del Rio pick up a win against somebody like Orton or Sheamus.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

So glad Rhodes is IC champ, finally got that belt off Zeke.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> So glad Rhodes is IC champ, finally got that belt off Zeke.


About time. But there's still the rematch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

An irrelevant tittle for a irrelevant wrestler.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck YEAHHHHH
He looks Bad Ass.
The title is officially Resurrected.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rhodes won? AMAZING!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peep4Christian said:


> Rhodes is champ!
> 
> Look at the pic! http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg616/scaled.php?tn=0&server=616&filename=q94gp.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Well, I suppose that was the expected result. Rematch at SummerSlam, more than likely. Filler.

So I guess Rhodes fans can have what they can consider their "moment" and then in 3 months when he's back in the same position as Barrett, I'll sit back and laugh at the people who thought it meant anything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just hope he doesn't see his reflection in the IC Title... Poor guy still hasn't recovered.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Results of the match:


> Ted Dibiase distracted Big Zeke for a quick second from ringside & he turned around into a Cross Rhodes for a 1.2.3.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Should of just had Cody win it At SS instead of having a rematch.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

I expect Cody to win with Zeke getting his rematch on Sunday. Have Cody retain and maybe start Ted's face turn. Add a possible tag match with Miz/Truth winning and perhaps Dolph/Riley with Ziggler dropping Vicki and there's the rest of SummerSlam.

And say Miz/Truth interfere in the WHC match, Christian feuds with Sheamus and maybe Randy can team with Morrison (or someone) making the tag titles instantly Main Event worthy.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Fuck YEAHHHHH
> He looks Bad Ass.
> The title is officially Resurrected.


 I'm still surprised he didn't win MITB. They fit heels better


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Peep4Christian said:


> Results of the match:


Atta boy Teddy Jr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Fuck YEAHHHHH
> He looks Bad Ass.
> The title is officially Resurrected.


Oh, please. That belt couldn't get credibility if The Rock won it at this stage.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And thank God Vince doesn't.


I find it hilarious that all the complaining you do about Orton and how boring he is and the forced push he had that relentless to get him over is the same thing they are trying to do with your boy ADR.
He gets no reaction.

Rhodes can actually generate a reaction from the crowed and that is without the Orton type push ADR is getting. 

You act like you are an expert on what is good but the more and more I have read your posts it has come to my understanding you know nothing compared to what you think you do.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> I don't get why Christian fans are getting upset. Im glad they made him look weak, it probably means that he will retain on Sunday. Christian has pinned people like three weeks in a row hasnt he? Morrison, Zeke and Orton. If he goes into Summerslam looking strong I really doubt he will retain because he has momentum from his past three wins, so Im glad they made him look weak, gives hope that he will retain on Sunday.


Its not the bit with Sheamus that is annoying, just the whole lawyers and saying he will sue angle, theres no need for that kinda stuff.

Awesome for Cody.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I suppose that was the expected result. Rematch at SummerSlam, more than likely. Filler.
> 
> So I guess Rhodes fans can have what they can consider their "moment" and then in 3 months when he's back in the same position as Barrett, I'll sit back and laugh at the people who thought it meant anything.


Dont ruin the beginning of something Great.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

:faint:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Fuck YEAHHHHH
> He looks Bad Ass.
> The title is officially Resurrected.


Slightly on the optimistic side of things atm haha. But I have more hope for the IC title now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, please. That belt couldn't get credibility if The Rock won it at this stage.


Let the guy have his fun.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I suppose that was the expected result. Rematch at SummerSlam, more than likely. Filler.
> 
> So I guess Rhodes fans can have what they can consider their "moment" and then in 3 months when he's back in the same position as Barrett, I'll sit back and laugh at the people who thought it meant anything.


Lol, we get it already that you don't like Rhodes.

Don't need to see it in every post you make.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> After the match Big Zeke was bagged by Dibiase, while Dibiase posed after Cody left the ring Zeke got up beat down Dibiase & Big Zeak threw Dibiase over the apron into Cody at ringside but Cody stepped back and let DiBiase faceplant the ground.


Pretty much sounds like they will go for Ted/Cody as expected now, since Cody didnt help him.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Slightly on the optimistic side of things atm haha. But I have more hope for the IC title now.


Go ahead and fill in that [] in your sig.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

What the hell is with giving away all these Summerslam matches on TV the week before?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy to see Cody win the IC Title, even though it's the 2nd most irrelevant title in the WWE right now. The only thing it's more relevant than is the oh so great tag team titles.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna look at this every morning when I wake up.
Cody's first Singles Title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Dont ruin the beginning of something Great.


You mean the beginning of the continuing of Rhodes being irrelevant in the midcard? Well, that is a great thing. I can't argue that. Rhodes does SUCK, after all. 

I'm just trying to tell people don't get their hopes up. People thought the exact same thing when Barrett won it, and that didn't happen, and Barrett is a million times Rhodes superior.



> Lol, we get it already that you don't like Rhodes.
> 
> Don't need to see it in every post you make.


Ironically enough, that post you quoted wasn't even bashing Rhodes. At all.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Good For Rhodes!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade was not booked as a credible IC Champion.
Cody has shown-ed he could cut promos. Delivering on how he bought the title back to greatness can garner him some heat and can actually be in decent feuds with the tile if booked right.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Go ahead and fill in that [] in your sig.


Gladly


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAL said:


> What the hell is with giving away all these Summerslam matches on TV the week before?


Seriously. It makes absolutely no sense at all. What the fuck are they going to do at SummerSlam?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Still better than Impact.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Wade was not booked as a credible IC Champion.
> Cody has shown-ed he could cut promos. Delivering on how he bought the title back to greatness can garner him some heat and can actually be in decent feuds with the tile if booked right.


And Rhodes won't be either.

Don't even bother with the promo thing. Wade is a better mic worker than Cody in his sleep.


----------



## Dr. IaN (Aug 10, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Seriously. It makes absolutely no sense at all. What the fuck are they going to do at SummerSlam?


Have Cee Lo Green preform and take up a decent amount of time.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And Rhodes won't be either.
> 
> Don't even bother with the promo thing. Wade is a better mic worker than Cody in his sleep.


lol... your not the expert you pretend to be


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this looks like a good episode of friday night smackdown!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And Rhodes won't be either.
> 
> Don't even bother with the promo thing. Wade is a better mic worker than Cody in his sleep.


You act like Wade is better by a long shot, get real Cody is great on the Mic, dont let his Monotone Speaking fool you.


----------



## unleash. (Aug 9, 2011)

Good for Rhodes.
Seems like a good show, but as always, the champion is in the opening match and Orton is in the main event! weird booking.
And where the hell is Barrett? Isn't he supposed to feud with Bryan? they should continue the feud with the briefcase on the line.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Serious lol SS will be shit oustide of Punk/Cena. No buildup at all for their 2nd biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fuhr86 said:


> lol... *your* not the expert you pretend to be


And *you're* not even worth me wasting my time on.



> You act like Wade is better by a long shot, get real Cody is great on the Mic, dont let his Monotone Speaking fool you.


Uhhh....he is.

Cody is average at best. On a scale of 1-10, Barrett is a 9 and Rhodes is like a 6 if I'm being generous. The only reason anybody thinks he's good is because his gimmick is "different".


----------



## Dr. IaN (Aug 10, 2011)

Rhodes has some good heat going for him with his persona and promos. Glad to see him champ instead of stale Zeke.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> You act like Wade is better by a long shot, get real Cody is great on the Mic, dont let his Monotone Speaking fool you.


Wait, so if monotone speaking and repetitive material is not a bad thing, what is? All without charisma, btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not counting anyone out at being bad anymore. I thought Miz would be gone from the company back in '06 and look where he is now. There's always an opportunity for improvement.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. IaN said:


> Have Cee Lo Green preform and take up a decent amount of time.


That's what I'm thinking. Even though I adore Cee Lo and his music, I don't want anything over seven minutes of him performing, and even that's pushing it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So was the guy making a joke or did they really have a fake Sin Cara?

I hope it was the former.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Wait, so if monotone speaking and repetitive material is not a bad thing, what is? All without charisma, btw.


Even though is voice is Boring now, he has shown that he is capable of cutting good Promos and having good Mic Work .


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And *you're* not even worth me wasting my time on.


because you are to busy pretending to be the authority on wrestling.

If you don't like a dude he is garbage and the world has to know how much he sucks and how much better the guys you like are.

It's hilarious... keep me entertained.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> 7. Randy Orton beat The Great Khali. Orton hit the RKO on Khali for the pin. Christian came out afterward and said he's the best thing going.


Uh...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Even though I adore Cee Lo and his music, I don't want anything over seven minutes of him performing, and even that's pushing it.


Cee-Lo's gonna have a Kid Rock WM25 type performance.

And that shit went on forever. Trust me, I was there live.


----------



## Dr. IaN (Aug 10, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Even though I adore Cee Lo and his music, I don't want anything over seven minutes of him performing, and even that's pushing it.


Yeah, I'm sure he'll just preform the theme to SS rather than do a five-song set. We only got four real matches on the card. I bet on the PPV pre show, we'll see some random match that hasn't been advertised before the PPV.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Xile44 said:


> Gonna look at this every morning when I wake up.


creepy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is anyone else hoping Orton/Christian ends at SummerSlam?

I hope it does end with Christian going over and moving on to a feud with Sheamus or some other face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOL Wade is ten times better than Rhodes.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> creepy


I know :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Peep4Christian said:


> Uh...


(Y) Christian will retain yo.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Bet Khali sold the RKO so well :flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peep4Christian said:


> Uh...


LMAO, they're not even TRYING with Orton anymore. :lmao

Take a look at that, Orton marks. Drawing so bad he's been reduced to working Khali.


----------



## Dr. IaN (Aug 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Is anyone else hoping Orton/Christian ends at SummerSlam?
> 
> I hope it does end with Christian going over and moving on to a feud with Sheamus or some other face.


But you gotta wonder what feud Orton is gonna have. I know he won't be feuding for the IC Championship.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dr. IaN said:


> But you gotta wonder what feud Orton is gonna have. I know he won't be feuding for the IC Championship.


He can feud with Henry or Barrett.

I don't see why he couldn't feud with the IC champion, I mean Triple H was in a feud with the IC champion in 2005.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

in case anyone missed anything:

* Triple H opens the show and announces Randy Orton vs. The Great Khali, Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio and Cody Rhodes vs. Ezekiel Jackson with the Intercontinental Title on the line for tonight. World Heavyweight Champion Christian comes out and wants to talk to the WWE COO. Christian threatens to sue Triple H if he doesn’t change the SummerSlam match against Randy Orton. Triple H says Christian has no respect and will still face Orton on Sunday and be in action tonight.

* Sheamus beat Christian by count out. Christian walked off and stood at the ramp as the referee counted him out.

* Natalya and Beth Phoenix beat AJ Lee and Kaitlyn. Face pop for Beth and Natalya here. Beth pinned AJ while Natalya put Kaitlyn in the Sharpshooter.

* Backstage segment with Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes arguing with Teddy Long. Zack Ryder and Aksana are there.

* Backstage segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis.

* Sin Cara beat Tyson Kidd in a decent match. Hard to tell if Cara is someone else under the mask. Cara came out to a huge reaction.

* Alberto Del Rio beat Daniel Bryan by submission in a great match. Cheers for Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez before the match. Wade Barrett came out and attacked Bryan after the match.

* Cody Rhodes beat Ezekiel Jackson to become the new WWE Intercontinental Champion after hitting Cross Rhodes.

* Backstage segment with Randy Orton talking about SummerSlam and tonight’s match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course Orton won. He's not going to lose the main event on the go home show. 

Christian is the best going at what? Hair gel application? What is up with creative?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO, they're not even TRYING with Orton anymore. :lmao
> 
> Take a look at that, Orton marks. Drawing so bad he's been reduced to working Khali.


Let's not forget, he is on that 10 year contract.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO, they're not even TRYING with Orton anymore. :lmao
> 
> Take a look at that, Orton marks. Drawing so bad he's been reduced to working Khali.


Huh? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Dr. IaN (Aug 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> He can feud with Henry or Barrett.
> 
> I don't see why he couldn't feud with the IC champion, I mean Triple H was in a feud with the IC champion in 2005.


Good points.

Maybe a Barrett feud.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The fact Christian ran away from Sheamus leaves an opening for them to feud. I think Christian will win at SS and go on to feud with Sheamus while Randy feuds with Henry or Khali.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rcc said:


> Huh? That makes no sense whatsoever.


It does, but I'll be honest, I just put that down because I know it'll bait the Orton marks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> The fact Christian ran away from Sheamus leaves an opening for them to feud. I think Christian will win at SS and go on to feud with Sheamus while Randy feuds with Henry or Khali.


That's what I'm thinking also. They had Christian run on purpose. It keeps Sheamus strong and leads right into a program.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Cee-Lo's gonna have a Kid Rock WM25 type performance.
> 
> And that shit went on forever. Trust me, I was there live.


God I hope not but that's the way it looks. Sheamus/Henry isn't going over 10 min., Beth/K2 shouldn't go over 5, and even if you gave both title matches 30 min each that's still a hell of a lot of time to fill. Maybe they'll have Del Rio beat Kofi again just to get him on before he cashes in and then a random IC/US/Tag title match.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> Christian comes out after Ortons match with Khali and says this Sunday everything will change and tells him to get ready.


That sounds better than "Im the best thing going". Wasn't Christian just running away from Sheamus, and now he tells Orton to get ready? LOL. Makes me really believe that there will be a Christian/Sheamus program since it seems hes more scared of Sheamus than Orton. Their match at SS should be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE needs to announce a few matches online before the show or I don't trust buying it. Kofi/Del Rio XXVI or some random match we could see on Raw isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like Sheamus, but I hope they go for it. Christian/Sheamus would be infinitely better than Christian/Orton and Christian would get to continue probably the only legitimate reign he'll get at least until September 18'th.

Well, presumably. Unless they have him lose at another taping, lol...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> That sounds better than "Im the best thing going". Wasn't Christian just running away from Sheamus, and now he tells Orton to get ready? LOL. Makes me really believe that there will be a Christian/Sheamus program since it seems hes more scared of Sheamus than Orton. Their match at SS should be good.


This sounds better than the last spoiler. Everything will change? Hmmm, sounds like we aren't just going to get an Orton vs. Christian match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like Sheamus, but I hope they go for it. Christian/Sheamus would be infinitely better than Christian/Orton and Christian would get to continue probably the only legitimate reign he'll get.


Yep Christian/Orton sucked and I hope they take Orton out of the title picture but the problem is he won't stay out too long since the WWE hates pushing new people to the main event scene.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus still the best thing on sd. 

lol at people saying wade is better than rhodes. barrett might be the most boring inring worker of alltime. rhodes is much better than wade. if barrett could work at all he would be champion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> sheamus still the best thing on sd.
> 
> lol at people saying wade is better than rhodes. barrett might be the most boring inring worker of alltime. rhodes is much better than wade. if barrett could work at all he would be champion.


Shots fired.

He's an average in-ring worker but there's been worst that have main-evented.

There's nothing really stopping him from being a main-eventer other than the WWE's inconsistent booking.

Last year he headlined SummerSlam and this year he didn't even make the card.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Yep Christian/Orton sucked and I hope they take Orton out of the title picture but the problem is he won't stay out too long since the WWE hates pushing new people to the main event scene.


I don't know, I could see Christian/Sheamus going on a fair bit, maybe as long as Christian/Orton.

Maybe.

Orton has drawn so poorly as champion, I think that's why Christian has the belt. They simply don't have a choice but to go with somebody who can draw a higher, even if only slightly higher rating. On Raw, they can pretty much push Orton indefinitely because you've got Cena there plus the fact that it's, well...Raw, but on SmackDown, you kinda have to go with what's actually working and since Orton has bombed so hard, I could see him being out of the title picture for a good 3/4 months, especially with how over Sheamus is getting.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And *you're* not even worth me wasting my time on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, he made a grammar mistake. It's the end of the universe as we know it. Lame attempts at sarcasm and a false sense of superiority is the only solution. You have saved us all.

Seriously though, what is it with you always trying to pass your opinion off as fact? you don't like Cody Rhodes, great for you honestly I think after the first 10 times most people get it by now. He's right though, you aren't the know all- tell all in terms of whats good and what isn't


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Good to see Rhodes win the IC title. He deserved it and Zeke wasn't doing anything with it.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know, I could see Christian/Sheamus going on a fair bit, maybe as long as Christian/Orton.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Orton has drawn so poorly as champion, I think that's why Christian has the belt. They simply don't have a choice but to go with somebody who can draw a higher, even if only slightly higher rating. On Raw, they can pretty much push Orton indefinitely because you've got Cena there plus the fact that it's well...Raw, but on SmackDown, you kinda have to go with what's actually working and since Orton has bombed so hard, I could see him being out of the title picture for a good 3/4 months, especially with how over Sheamus is getting.


Correlation =/= Causation

And I don't even like Orton.

But you're a troll so I doubt you care...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Maybe Cody can sell the intercontinental title to Ted Jr. so he can buy some GOD DAMN KNEE PADS!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoilers online says that Christian screamed to Orton "he'll have the best man coming" and someone on twitter thought it meant Edge. So now three different versions of what was said.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Venge™ said:


> Correlation =/= Causation
> 
> And I don't even like Orton.
> 
> But you're a troll so I doubt you care...


I'm not a troll, and no, I don't care, since you didn't actually make a point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> *Correlation =/= Causation*
> 
> And I don't even like Orton.
> 
> But you're a troll so I doubt you care...


This.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Shots fired.
> 
> He's an average in-ring worker but there's been worst that have main-evented.
> 
> ...


he's worse than average. when you aren't having good matches with orton or rey or sheamus you aren't average.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well Orton & Sheamus aren't exactly elite ring workers but I can agree with not having good matches with Rey.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not a troll


Yes you are.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

am i the only one who loves the idea of Del Rio winning over DBryan?(im a supporter of DBryan BTW).
i believe they did it to make Barrett attack him after the match (as he did on the results) as a 
hint by Barrett that he cant take on him face to face (which was the reason for the LeBell Lock two weeks ago).
of course in the end thats just my opinion :3.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Well Orton & Sheamus aren't exactly elite ring workers but I can agree with not having good matches with Rey.


lol sheamus is a top 5 worker in the company. orton is great too. if you aren't having good matches with them you're a lost cause.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Heh, Wade Barrett couldn't capitalize on his IC win because he sucks. Cody Rhodes is better than Wade Barrett by miles in almost every department. Taking the example of Wade Barrett to predict whether Cody Rhodes will make the IC title worthy is hilarious


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So what was Christian's so called special announcement?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhodes winning the IC belt, and Del Rio/Bryan makes this episode worth watching. The only thing that saddens me is that I know Rhodes is gonna drop it to Dibiase in the end. I hate Dibiase but seeing him turn face might be refreshing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DarthSimian said:


> Heh, Wade Barrett couldn't capitalize on his IC win because he sucks. Cody Rhodes is better than Wade Barrett by miles in almost every department. Taking the example of Wade Barrett to predict whether Cody Rhodes will make the IC title worthy is hilarious


Well, you'd certainly know about worthy champions. We all know how well Mcintyre did.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

so the orton and christian build up was, I'm the best, with orton probably staring at christian pissed off.. Wow thats classic story telling there. I bet more work goes into the smackdown vs raw 2007 video game in GM mode where you book the show, than Smackdown storylines..

Oh btw people who keep blaming orton on ratings. If christian holds the belt post summerslam, ratings will fall, because ratings always tend to rise for wrestlemania and summerslam and fall afterwards.. Your going to look pretty stupid


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I had that thought too, but I wouldn't be surprised if he wins anyway just because he's facing Bryan. Either way, he probably will.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? He's a million times better than Bryan at everything except wrestling and he's a damn fine wrestler to boot.


The only poeople Del Rio deserves to beat are the likes of ted bland dibiase,zeke & Khali.

& that is the only one who he is better than.Very mediocre in terms of mis skills,average in-ring ability & everything there is. Should have ideally been a jobber but WWE wants to appeal to the Mexican audience.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cody is the new IC Champion!He finally wins a singles title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> So what was Christian's so called special announcement?


To try and change the match at SS or he will sue HHH.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> Oh btw people who keep blaming orton on ratings. If christian holds the belt post summerslam, ratings will fall, because ratings always tend to rise for wrestlemania and summerslam and fall afterwards.. Your going to look pretty stupid


If Christian/Sheamus and Orton/Barrett or Henry go at it after SummerSlam, I think ratings will be just fine. People are getting into Sheamus (A Christian/Sheamus feud is gold) and Orton fans will watch regardless because he'll still be main eventing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WAGG said:


> To try and change the match at SS or he will sue HHH.


And at the end he told Orton, something or someone is coming. I actually think that was the message.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> And at the end he told Orton, something or someone is coming. I actually think that was the message.


Probably Edge is going to help him retain.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GamerGirl said:


> so the orton and christian build up was, I'm the best, with orton probably staring at christian pissed off.. Wow thats classic story telling there. I bet more work goes into the smackdown vs raw 2007 video game in GM mode where you book the show, than Smackdown storylines..
> 
> Oh btw people who keep blaming orton on ratings. If christian holds the belt post summerslam, ratings will fall, because ratings always tend to rise for wrestlemania and summerslam and fall afterwards.. Your going to look pretty stupid


:lmao:lmao:lmao at your sig girl!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> And at the end he told Orton, something or someone is coming. I actually think that was the message.


Doubt it, seeing as on RAW he said, HHH will want to hear it the most.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you'd certainly know about worthy champions. We all know how well Mcintyre did.


Just to prep up your English - "favorites" doesn't mean 'possible champs" 
Besides, your liking of Wade Barrett or Alex Riley is quite ironic, given you made that statement.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> That sounds better than "Im the best thing going". Wasn't Christian just running away from Sheamus, and now he tells Orton to get ready? LOL. Makes me really believe that there will be a Christian/Sheamus program since it seems hes more scared of Sheamus than Orton. Their match at SS should be good.


Or he was being smart and not wrestling a former world champ 2 days before he defends his title.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao at your sig girl!


well alot of people seem to be up christian and cmpunks ass
and the second cena or orton ever win a match, they become 5 moves of doom or supermen


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> If Christian/Sheamus and Orton/Barrett or Henry go at it after SummerSlam, I think ratings will be just fine. People are getting into Sheamus (A Christian/Sheamus feud is gold) and Orton fans will watch regardless because he'll still be main eventing.


but thats just it, ratings always go down after summerslam and wrestlemania are over regardless who has the belt. Its been this way for as long as I know


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought everyone finally realized that ratings don't mean shit.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a huge Orton fan but I'm hoping he loses at Summerslam. Think about it, Smackdown's main event is a bit stale atm. Sheamus has just turned face and is hot atm so why not feud Christian and Sheamus over the belt? Now to add on to that, if WWE are worried that isn't a great feud to carry Smackdown how about using their biggest star in Orton in a feud with someone else? Henry, Barrett, Rhodes, take your pick. 2 feuds worth watching would help make Smackdown's product better and the ratings might get a bit of an increase too if WWE played their cards right. Plus, Orton is the second biggest star in the company so why not use him to help elevate another superstar? He doesn't need to be out of the title picture for too long but it'd be refreshing to see Orton in a legit feud that doesn't have anything gold involved.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Edge must have enough strength to do one spear or swing a chair. If not I am all for a Jericho return.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Edge must have enough strength to do one spear or swing a chair. If not I am all for a Jericho return.


This.

Id mark if all Edge did was walk out and stare at Orton to distract him so Christian wins.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> And at the end he told Orton, something or someone is coming. I actually think that was the message.


*They* are coming!

Orton vs. Curtis should've been the main event with Johnny boy going over after all the hype around his debut. That's no way to treat a future world champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Where is the report saying that Christian said someone was coming?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Where is the report saying that Christian said someone was coming?


Just our hopes, he seems really confident he can beat Orton.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah, I see I see. I'm not sure if I'd expect any big return. Edge should be enjoying his retirement and Jericho seems to be enjoying his Fozzy tour. And I can't think of anyone else that would be relevant to it. it'd be cool though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody getting some gold!


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Cody getting some gold!


I know! And who said that Ted DiBiase, Jr. was gonna be the breakout star of Legacy?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I know! And who said that Ted DiBiase, Jr. was gonna be the breakout star of Legacy?


Uhm, none of them are stars, troll.

So all those weeks of hype for Curtis to ultimately get beat by Mark Henry. Anyway, it looks like a less than average show.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

i thought there will be a huge announcment but nothing they just did it to tell us HHH will be on SD


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GamerGirl said:


> well alot of people seem to be up christian and cmpunks ass
> and the second cena or orton ever win a match, they become 5 moves of doom or supermen


But you had the AUDACITY to say that Cena was UNDERRATED. That's what's so funny!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I know! And who said that Ted DiBiase, Jr. was gonna be the breakout star of Legacy?


Rhodes FTW!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

The Intercontenintal Title just became important for the first time in years now that WWE's most Dashing young star has won it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Looking at the Spoilers, I can see(much to the disappointment of the 5 JoMo fans in existence) that there is no evidence of any rematch scheduled with Morrison and Truth at SummerSlam.

That "match" they had on RAW was the "blow-off" and Morrison got *GOT!*   


Although I wouldn't be surprised if Truth got involved in SS with the Miz in disrupting shit in the Main Event...

















[email protected] said:


> * Backstage segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis.


Just noticed something....

THAT'S IT?? 


Where is Curtis' debut? 

He said he would debut this week. 

My guess is Mark Henry kicked the crap out of him in the back or something. If he didn't, and we got just another corny promo from him, then that's just retarded.



Not like I give a shit about this guy but when you advertise that you will debut the next week, YOU SHOULD BE EXPECTED TO DEBUT THE NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

wow new intercontinental champion ohh, boring smackdown.
Why is christian being booked weak it sucks, and is announcement was crap, could smackdown creative team for be more creative, this is getting boring.
good for cody but in my opinion i dont like him and dont care about him nor zeke, for me both of them are awful


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Where is Curtis' debut?
> 
> He said he would debut this week.
> 
> ...


They had a match, I dont think anyone posted the results of it though.

6. Mark Henry beat Johnny Curtis. Sheamus came out to stop "Shamu" and wanted him to take on the great white tonight instead of at SummerSlam.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNhbx008o8

Sin Cara's entrance. Doesn't botch so it must be Hunico. :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> * Backstage segment with Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes arguing with Teddy Long. Zack Ryder and Aksana are there.


Well, I guess we know what Aksana's role is going to be in the coming weeks. If she's hanging around Zack Ryder, she's probably Teddy Long's female assistant.



> * Cody Rhodes beat Ezekiel Jackson to become the new WWE Intercontinental Champion after hitting Cross Rhodes.


Cody Rhodes as the new Intercontinental Champion - yet ANOTHER reason to watch SmackDown these days.

All I can say is that it's about time. He should have won it last year.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Well, I guess we know what Aksana's role is going to be in the coming weeks. If she's hanging around Zack Ryder, she's probably Teddy Long's female assistant.


Maybe Askana will seduce Ryder seeing his girlfriend broke up with him. :lmao 

WWWYKI!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Maybe Askana will seduce Ryder seeing his girlfriend broke up with him. :lmao
> 
> WWWYKI!


I don't know if Ryder's girlfriend actually broke up with him. I think "Princess Leia" just broke up with him on his show.

But yeah, it would be funny to see Aksana have Long and Ryder fight over her affections.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> They had a match, I dont think anyone posted the results of it though.
> 
> 6. Mark Henry beat Johnny Curtis. Sheamus came out to stop "Shamu" and wanted him to take on the great white tonight instead of at SummerSlam.



Ah hah!! 


I thought something wasn't right when I read the spoilers and it only had a Backstage segment with Henry and Curtis(and nothing else from Curtis). 

So it was basically a SQUASH match. Hello, mr. Jobber.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

That Sin Cara is definitely not Mistico.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Cody Rhodes as the new Intercontinental Champion - yet ANOTHER reason to watch SmackDown these days.
> 
> All I can say is that it's about time. He should have won it last year. Goldust will be proud.


Loving it. I have a gut feeling we might get our first decent reign since Ziggler's, after 3 transitional placeholder champions that had absolutely nothing going for them. Cody was bound for IC gold since becoming Dashing, and now that the circumstances were right and he's finally there, creative might actually show some effort. Believe!

Goldust is also healthy enough to get back in the game, so a long overdue feud between the two needs to go down. Like, right away.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a fan of Rhodes. He overacts imo and his promo's sound really fake and bad. I did like his Dashing gimmick though lol. I hope he changes my opinion on him now that he's IC champion.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> Loving it. I have a gut feeling we might get our first decent reign since Ziggler's, after 3 transitional placeholder champions that had absolutely nothing going for them. Cody was bound for IC gold since becoming Dashing, and now that the circumstances were right and he's finally there, creative might actually show some effort. Believe!
> 
> Goldust is also healthy enough to get back in the game, so a long overdue feud between the two needs to go down. Like, right away.


If we DO see Rhodes vs. Goldust, it won't be anytime soon. Goldust got injured right after his angle on NXT last year, and has "semi-retired" ever since. He's working as the head of the Divas division backstage right now. Of course, he can come back at any time, but I think he's enjoying his current job right now.

P.S. - what I mean by saying Goldust will be proud is that Goldust won the IC title three times back in the day, and the US title twice. Even if Rhodes never becomes a main-eventer, he's proven that he'll at least be as big as his brother.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

fpalm at WWE for replacing the real Sin Cara with a fake


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

dietjuice said:


> fpalm at WWE for replacing the real Sin Cara with a fake


But how do we know for sure it's a fake? Sin Cara IS known for da juicing.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

dietjuice said:


> fpalm at WWE for replacing the real Sin Cara with a fake


It's a good way to start a feud between Sin Cara and fake Sin Cara.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Venge™ said:


> It's a good way to start a feud between Sin Cara and fake Sin Cara.


Not wise. They'd probably botch each other to death.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Need to see the moveset used by fake Sin Cara. If he does not do the front handstand move then its not SC.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a good Smackdown to be honest, best part is Rhodes winning the IC and I don't even like him and the diva match might be alright, but Cara v Kidd, Henry v Curtis and Orton and Khali all sound a bit rubbish although Kidd getting more tv time is ok I guess he's grown a bit on me in the last week or so


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> fpalm at WWE for replacing the real Sin Cara with a fake


Sin Cara is a masked character just like Suicide was in TNA.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't see the issue in putting someone under the Sin Cara mask, guy sells merchandise and according to the live report is very over so it makes sense for the company to at least attempt to make more money off of the character whilst Mistico serves out his suspension.

Bryan losing to Del Rio clean is a bit of a bummer, I get they may slowly be working to him proving himself as a legit contender and he'll have to lose along the way but Del Rio really hasn't been booked well at all since Wrestlemania.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

DaBlueGuy said:


> The Intercontenintal Title just became important for the first time in years now that WWE's most Dashing young star has won it.


^Well I hope so. I had the same expectation around the time Kofi Kingston won it from Dolph Ziggler last year but WWE fucked up his reign so bad Kofi came out looking worse after he dropped it and his "over-ness" rather suffered from it. Similar thing happened with Barrett & Jackson, and the sub-par in-ring performances from both of them when they're the champion also didn't help IC Title become more relevant.

Nonetheless, i'm very happy that Cody Rhodes has finally won his first single championship. He's done nothing but step up his game both in the ring and on the mic since moving to SmackDown. I love watching the evolution of narcissistic Cody Rhodes to demented Cody Rhodes, he has done brilliant job with the transition, so the choice of winner here really should be obvious... I just hope that WWE will book his reign better than the aforementioned names.

So it seems sooner or later Cody/Ted "friendship" will not last longer. I'm just a little bit disappointed that their alliance so far didn't really accomplish anything noteworthy. Basically, there's little progress being made. Their angle certainly could've gained more attention if WWE would've booked it a bit more seriously.

I actually like the initial idea that Cody got in Ted's head and manipulated him into believing Cody was going to resurrect Ted's career and get it back on the right track - by assisting Cody running out his opponents. However, they kind of dropped the ball on the feud between Cody/Ted & Bryan. I mean, what would it have hurt to throw just one convincing victory for Ted during all those encounters with Bryan? He should have at least gained some success under Cody's wings, isn't that the point of this angle in the first place?

A very simple story could get it done. At first, Ted was taken to school by Bryan's technical expertise. Time after time, Bryan found a way to outclass Ted in the ring. After several rematches, Ted finally got it done. And, when he did, Ted truly outclassed Bryan by defeating Bryan in a very hard-fought match. This kind of victory would've put a little more emphasis on the change that Cody brings for Ted, and it would have allowed Ted to finally get over his (supposedly) obsession with money & women, and he finally started to regain all his focus to rejuvenate his career. That's progress.

Along the way, Ted started to notice that something was up because Cody never came in Ted's defense when Ted needed it, which embarked on a tale of mistrust between two partners. Ted teased a face turn and actually started to get hesitant in helping Cody and accidentally cost one of his matches, but backstage Cody reminded him of the progress Ted has made since joining with Cody, so Ted decided to maintain his heelish ways.

Then, Cody got involved in a IC Title program with Big Zeke. Zeke reminded Ted that he's being used, Ted started to show a little doubt again. In the end, as usual with Ted's assistance, Cody managed to win the IC Title. Post-match, Cody intentionally left Ted when Ted got beat down by Big Zeke. Ted was pissed that he realized he's only being used, manipulated, and then betrayed. This should've seen Ted turn up his intensity and this would ultimately make Ted a full-blown babyface. Big Zeke got his rematch, and failed to regain the belt, Ted attacked Cody post-match, and beats down on Cody. Then the grudge feud happens. Out of nowhere, Brodus Clay (*swerve*) shows up as Cody's new ally, helping Cody to keep Ted grounded for the most part, which lead Cody to succeed defending his title multiple times. Ted still keeps fighting back despite the odds, and the blow-off to this feud should've seen Cody let his own ego cost him the IC Title, giving Ted the upper hand in the end.

From there, it should be more upward progression for Cody Rhodes, moving on to a bigger program with Randy Orton. With the IC Title on his hand, Ted would have his own ticket. It's perfectly believable that Ted's character would've become more motivated & intense after what he's been going through. It's a feeling that people could relate to. By that definition, it makes sense to be the motivation of a babyface. From there he could be easily molded into a new role of a fiery good-guy.

Ok, all of that aside, i'm looking forward to the show, it looks like a solid episode overall. I'm thrilled to see Sin Cara again. Christian's announcement is a bit let down, tbh, i was expecting something bigger. Bryan should have won IMO, so that Barrett's post-match attack would come across more legit. Cody Rhodes winning the IC Title should be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Bryan losing to Del Rio clean is a bit of a bummer, I get they may slowly be working to him proving himself as a legit contender and he'll have to lose along the way but Del Rio really hasn't been booked well at all since Wrestlemania.


you don't know if del rio beat him clean until you see the show friday.Ricardo could have distracted Bryan to help adr.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SD look's ok. Glad Zeke isn't IC Champ anymore. Beth & Natalya tagging will be worth watching too.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cody won the title? Why the hell did they not save it for Summerslam?

I'm expecting Bryan/Barrett to be on the SS card though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4 out of the last 5 IC Champs (including Cody) have won the title on Smackdown. So one would assume WWE didn't feel comfortable with putting Rhodes vs Zeke on their 2nd biggest PPV of the year for the title.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sick of people saying Christian gets booked weak, when this was the first time he has in ages. He only walked away because Sheamus needs to keep his little face run going. 

Last week - he pinned orton
Week before - pinned morrison
Also ended sin caras streak
Pinned Sheamus and Henry too


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol @ the pointless announcement :lmao

But thank God Cody Rhodes is finally the Intercontinental Champion. Jackson sucked ass.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

X-Static said:


> 4 out of the last 5 IC Champs (including Cody) have won the title on Smackdown. So one would assume WWE didn't feel comfortable with putting Rhodes vs Zeke on their 2nd biggest PPV of the year for the title.


They might as well rename the title the WWE Television Championship.


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that it`s grat that Cody Rhodes has won the IC title. With guaranteed upcoming matches with Justin Gabriel, Sin Cara, Bryan Danielson and the eventual Ted Dibiase/Cody Rhodes showdown, the iC title picture looks a little better than that of US title.

Congrats Cody!!!!


----------



## Aots16 (Jun 19, 2011)

So wait...no new matches made for SS? so there will be what 4 matches? what the eff?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Aots16 said:


> So wait...no new matches made for SS? so there will be what 4 matches? what the eff?


My guess is that by the time it airs, Barrett vs. Bryan will be a match. Possibly some random tag team match also.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> My guess is that by the time it airs, Barrett vs. Bryan will be a match. Possibly some random tag team match also.


It's still stupid on WWE's part. Truth vs. Morrison and Jackson vs. Rhodes were perfect for the PPV. Hopefully we at least get a tag team title match and Riley vs. Ziggler.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> It's still stupid on WWE's part. Truth vs. Morrison and Jackson vs. Rhodes were perfect for the PPV. Hopefully we at least get a tag team title match and Riley vs. Ziggler.


Morrison is doing all sorts of things backstage to get him de-pushed. So I'm not surprised he is likely off the card. Tough break for R-Truth though. Jackson vs. Rhodes might get their rematch at the PPV. I could see them adding that to the card as another match.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Morrison is doing all sorts of things backstage to get him de-pushed. So I'm not surprised he is likely off the card. Tough break for R-Truth though. Jackson vs. Rhodes might get their rematch at the PPV. I could see them adding that to the card as another match.


Let's hope so. Otherwise, SummerSlam isn't even going to be worth watching for free.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> But how do we know for sure it's a fake? Sin Cara IS known for da juicing.


easy, look at how he moves ... sin cara always ran to the ropes, this sin cara walked

also hunico always loves doing those hand stand flips.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> easy, look at how he moves ... sin cara always ran to the ropes, this sin cara walked
> 
> also hunico always loves doing those hand stand flips.


Um...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL at TyrionLassiter getting buried like hell in here. Funny how he only replies to what he wants to and ignores the true facts that put him in his place and he has no answer for.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

> * Natalya and Beth Phoenix beat AJ Lee and Kaitlyn. Face pop for Beth and Natalya here.


Awesome.



> * Alberto Del Rio beat Daniel Bryan by submission in a great match. Cheers for Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez before the match. Wade Barrett came out and attacked Bryan after the match.


Yay, ADR finally gets cheers. Yay, Barrett.



> * Christian came out and taunted Orton after the match, saying he's the best thing going.


LoL no.



> * Cody Rhodes beat Ezekiel Jackson to become the new WWE Intercontinental Champion after hitting Cross Rhodes.


That's good. I wouldn't want to watch Cody vs. Jackson at SS.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> *Yay, ADR finally gets cheers*. Yay, Barrett.
> ...


He can't get much heat but he'll get cheered every now and then. Weird haha.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> He can't get much heat but he'll get cheered every now and then. Weird haha.


Maybe they should turn him face. 8*D Just put a mask on him as Dos Caras Jr and BAM instant face. JK.
I'm just happy he gets some reaction.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I don't know if Ryder's girlfriend actually broke up with him. I think "Princess Leia" just broke up with him on his show.
> 
> But yeah, it would be funny to see Aksana have Long and Ryder fight over her affections.


Nah, she really broke up with him. He was on Colt Cabana's podcast like two weeks ago and he said that he was down because his girlfriend had just recently broke up with him.


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

joebro2000 said:


> I think that it`s grat that Cody Rhodes has won the IC title. With guaranteed upcoming matches with Justin Gabriel, Sin Cara, Bryan Danielson and the eventual Ted Dibiase/Cody Rhodes showdown, the iC title picture looks a little better than that of US title.
> 
> Congrats Cody!!!!


I once forgot who was the US champion until I googled it and found out it was Dolph Ziggler.

Even with Jackson with the belt, the IC was better than the US title. I really don't remember when was the last time Dolph Ziggler wrestled.

But whatever, Cody Rhodes has a singles' championship under his name. Hurrah!


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

As long as Aksana is there, i'm watching.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio is going to get a pop in LA on sunday too


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheTweener said:


> I once forgot who was the US champion until I googled it and found out it was Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Even with Jackson with the belt, the IC was better than the US title. I really don't remember when was the last time Dolph Ziggler wrestled.
> 
> But whatever, Cody Rhodes has a singles' championship under his name. Hurrah!


Really cos Dolph has been on RAW quite a lot recently and they are pushing him to give the US champ more prestige as well, that or make Riley go over hope it is the former.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

TheTweener said:


> I once forgot who was the US champion until I googled it and found out it was Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Even with Jackson with the belt, the IC was better than the US title. I really don't remember when was the last time Dolph Ziggler wrestled.
> 
> But whatever, Cody Rhodes has a singles' championship under his name. Hurrah!


Then you must not watch RAW often. Ziggler has had lots of promo time and wrestled at least twice in the last couple weeks (Riley, Bourne).


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh jackson lol what a failure of champion he was he should have stayed heel he was getting alot of heat and recognition because of his attack on big show. They should have used the little momentium that came with the corre too turn gabriel.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Then you must not watch RAW often. Ziggler has had lots of promo time and wrestled at least twice in the last couple weeks (Riley, Bourne).


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

TheTweener said:


> I once forgot who was the US champion until I googled it and found out it was Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Even with Jackson with the belt, the IC was better than the US title. *I really don't remember when was the last time Dolph Ziggler wrestled.
> *
> But whatever, Cody Rhodes has a singles' championship under his name. Hurrah!


A few days ago? seriously, did you watch Raw?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> A few days ago? seriously, did you watch Raw?


Ziggler isn't exactly the most memorable guy on the roster in fairness


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> A few days ago? seriously, did you watch Raw?


The one time I decide to miss it then. Well, not decide, just didn't have time for it.

But come on, there was like a dry spell of almost a month of him not appearing. I think the only time he appeared in July was backstage with Drew McIntyre to speak with Vince and against Evan Bourne at the end of it.

But really, I don't have a problem with Ziggler and him not appearing. I was just comparing the IC to the US championship there.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Rhodes new champion!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

There are people that worry that the IC title has no prestige. I'm one of them so it makes me feel good that a lot of the discussion is to do with the title change. It's definitely a start at least


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Cody wins IC title?
Del Rio beats Bryan?
Orton beats Khali

Oh my


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

About time Cody won the IC title, hopefully we get a good feud for the title now.

Del Rio on SD?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> They might as well rename the title the WWE Television Championship.


I'd quite like the introduction of a TV title (not in place of the IC), it could be used to give lower-card talent a story. I'd see it mainly competed for as opening Raw/SD matches, or as a main event match on Superstars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, can Cody go back to being dashing now? Or are they going to ride this face ruined thing out until they run out of paper bags? Considering his face probably healed like months ago.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So, can Cody go back to being dashing now? Or are they going to ride this face ruined thing out until they run out of paper bags? Considering his face probably healed like months ago.


The gimmick is not that his face is disfiguired to us its that he himself belives himself to be ugly and the fact he wears the see through mask adds to his disilusion and insanity and he wants people to wear paper bags because he cannot bear to see normal looking people who he calls ugly because normal now to cody is ugly thats what I took from it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cant wait to see how Khali takes the RKO. That should be good.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Cant wait to see how Khali takes the RKO. That should be good.


:lmfao

I am curious too how you can jump that high to grab him to even try to RKO the big lump.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

New IC Champ! Yus!!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton has RKO'd Show before but at least he knows how to be in the right position to take it where Khali is lost just standing up.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

That was definitely not Cara, the only way I could tell was by body type since Sin Cara's chest is flat and this guy had a bit more weight, plus he was whited then Cara, so I could tell it was Hunico.

Wait..
They pretty much just confirmed its not him, since they were talking about how he put on more weight, lol! Then Booker tried to cover it up by saying he put on more muscle. Its clearly weight, Booker. You can tell by the way he moves in the ring that it isn't Sin Cara. 

I would really like to see a feud between Hunico & Sin Cara, so I hope they bring Cara back. It would be hilarious to see the real Sin Cara come out during a match to start the feud, just for the crowds reaction since they pretty much look the same so the general fan wont have a clue.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Highlight of the show so far was Michael Cole hanging shit on Josh Mathews. This show is shite, don't bother watching.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Johnny Curtis' first match in the WWE was a complete squash. Lol WWE.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Christian told Randy that he wanted to tell him some information he just recieved: 'Its going to change everything.. because you see Randy, from this second I cannot wait for our Summerslam match because anything goes, and trust me right now, I have the best thing going.’

That's what Christian said. Something is definitely going to happen at Summerslam.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Christian told Randy that he wanted to tell him some information he just recieved: 'Its going to change everything.. because you see Randy, from this second I cannot wait for our Summerslam match because anything goes, and trust me right now, I have the best thing going.’
> 
> That's what Christian said. Something is definitely going to happen at Summerslam.


Seems like something big is being hinted at and quite frankly he needs it. Hoping for a new version of Christian Coalition but it'll probably be something that won't live up to the hype.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Johnny Curtis' first match in the WWE was a complete squash. Lol WWE.


So WWE spent months promoing him to have him debut in a squash match. Brilliant idea there.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Seems like something big is being hinted at and quite frankly he needs it.


AM I THE only one that thinks brodus clay is gonna debut as his problem solver


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Peep4Christian said:


> That was definitely not Cara, the only way I could tell was by body type since Sin Cara's chest is flat and this guy had a bit more weight, plus he was whited then Cara, so I could tell it was Hunico.
> 
> Wait..
> They pretty much just confirmed its not him, since they were talking about how he put on more weight, lol! Then Booker tried to cover it up by saying he put on more muscle. Its clearly weight, Booker. You can tell by the way he moves in the ring that it isn't Sin Cara.
> ...


Seems like they planted the seeds for a Hunico/Cara feud.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Johnny Curtis' first match in the WWE was a complete squash. Lol WWE.


Are you suprised?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Cant wait to see how Khali takes the RKO. That should be good.


Surprisingly, it was. I was expecting to see Khali bending over or something but Orton got right up there, and Khali sold it pretty decently.



Peep4Christian said:


> Christian told Randy that he wanted to tell him some information he just recieved: 'Its going to change everything.. because you see Randy, from this second I cannot wait for our Summerslam match because anything goes, and trust me right now, I have the best thing going.’
> 
> That's what Christian said. Something is definitely going to happen at Summerslam.


That right there got me more pumped for the SummerSlam match than the whole last month.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mojo Stark said:


> Surprisingly, it was. I was expecting to see Khali bending over or something but Orton got right up there, and Khali sold it pretty decently.
> 
> 
> 
> That right there got me more pumped for the SummerSlam match than the whole last month.


Chris Jericho returns cost Orton(the guy who "took him out") the title and helps Christian(his friend and former tag team partner) to remain champion.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan had new music again this week. I think it's his best one yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kudos to WWE taking a lemon and making some potentially sweet lemonade (Sin Cara/Hunico situation). Justice is also served by the Hunico call-up.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Outlaw91 said:


> Chris Jericho returns cost Orton(the guy who "took him out") the title and helps Christian(his friend and former tag team partner) to remain champion.


I didn't wanna come right out and say it, but yeah  I'll try, over the next three days, not to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Fake Sin Cara looked terrible. The guy seems way too out of shape to be trying Sin Cara's moves. At least they acknowledged Sina Cara looked completely different.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

So yeah, its obvious someone is going to interfere in the Christian/Orton match after what he said, its just who will it be? I doubt its Jericho but I would be glad to be proved wrong there, because I would mark for it. Some part of me really thinks it will be Edge. I don't know, the fact he denied it so hard in interviews makes me believe he'll play a part in the match. Who knows though. If its Brodus Clay, man I would be disappointed.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

where can i see the complete version of Smackdown?? all the stream right now only have like 3 matches lol, i wanna see Fake sin Cara.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Why the hell is everyone getting excited about Rhodes winning the ic title . It means nothing , except that he will be in the mid-card for longer


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

-"I've recieved some information, everything is about to change." I'm intrigued for Orton/Christian now. 

-Curtis got straight up squashed on debut. Not a good start for the guy. 

-I loved how Cole marked out so hard for Cody's IC title win. While Cole can be annoying on Raw sometimes, he's hilarious when working with Josh and Booker on SD.

-Orton/Khali was surprisingly decent. Maybe Jinder is teaching Khali how to wrestle, because Khali was actually able to work through spots.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it just me or was Cole completely different during Daniel Bryan's match tonight?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

So it's official. Barrett vs Bryan on Summerslam!


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

God I would mark like a bitch if it was Jericho. But it's probably going to be Brodus Clay.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why would Jericho come back as Christian's bitch? That'd be retarded and pointless.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MMN said:


> Why would Jericho come back as Christian's bitch? That'd be retarded and pointless.


It would be to remove Orton from the title picture so they can feud. But it'll more than likely be Brodus Clay imo which I'll be OK with but it takes away from the big impact of Summerslam. If it's someone like Skip Sheffield though I will laugh out loud (I hate using LOL abbrevation. Overused)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Why the hell is everyone getting excited about Rhodes winning the ic title . It means nothing , except that he will be in the mid-card for longer


Because he has deserved the title for a long time. Plus, we'll see how he does as a singles champion. Plus, Zeke isn't champ anymore and now that he's mad, this is the Ezekiel Jackson I'd like to watch. The ruthless one rather than the happy one. The feud between those 2 could actually improve tremendously which surprises me tbh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> -"I've recieved some information, everything is about to change." I'm intrigued for Orton/Christian now.


Lol Christian to have Orton commited to a mental hospital?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I doubt Jericho is returning, especially for something like this, but it would be cool. I wouldn't rule out Miz and Truth helping Christian out to form some sort of pact against the conspiracy.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with another new theme music ugh.. Just give him the Final Countdown.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

HeliWolf said:


> God I would mark like a bitch if it was Jericho. But it's probably going to be Brodus Clay.


There are rumors pointing the possible appearance of Edge in Summerslam.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Lol Christian to have Orton commited to a mental hospital?


I would laugh my ass off if that happened, lol!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> I would laugh my ass off if that happened, lol!


It takes Randy away for a while to get "help" while Christian can gloat that he got rid of the guy to make SD a safer place


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> It takes Randy away for a while to get "help" while Christian *can gloat that he got rid of the guy to make SD a safer place*


And in worse shape in terms of star power too. j/k.

Would be pretty lol worthy though if he does try to get him committed to the mental instution, with guys in white trying to catch and sedate Orton. Kinda like Kane back in 1999.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it'll either end up being R-Truth & The Miz or Edge. Very Uulikely, but the only other people I can think of are Jericho or hell, going out on a limb here, maybe even Tomko... but isn't Tomko fat now or something? 

R-Truth/Miz or Edge seem likely to me, if RTruth/Miz don't have a match at Summerslam then I think its them for sure.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> And in worse shape in terms of star power too. j/k.
> 
> Would be pretty lol worthy though if he does try to get him committed to the mental instution, with guys in white trying to catch and sedate Orton. Kinda like Kane back in 1999.


LOL

This needs to happen


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> LOL
> 
> This needs to happen


"My God, Orton just RKO'd that orderly right here on our announce table! This is completely ridiculous!"
"Well the orderly had it coming, he provoked the Viper."
"DAT'S WUT I'M TALKIN BOUT RIGHT DERE!"


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Jethro said:


> I doubt Jericho is returning, especially for something like this, but it would be cool. I wouldn't rule out Miz and Truth helping Christian out to form some sort of pact against the conspiracy.


Neither men have a match for SummerSlam, and after what I heard Christian say to Orton at the end of SmackDown, I'm more convinced than ever that Truth and Miz have a role to play in the WHC match.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Neither men have a match for SummerSlam, and after what I heard Christian say to Orton at the end of SmackDown, I'm more convinced than ever that Truth and Miz have a role to play in the WHC match.


Yeah, I say Truth is the odds on favorite to interfere in this match.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah, I say Truth is the odds on favorite to interfere in this match.


Don't count out Miz though. Seeing that Punk is now a tweener, I simply cannot believe WWE wouldn't give the top heel on Raw something major to do at SummerSlam. If it's not a match, it's got to be this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love Christian/Trips promos lol. They both bounce off each other well imo. I'm looking forward to watching the rest of the show later tonight. I just wanted to catch the opening promo first.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Anyone notice during the opening segment, there was a little 10-year old girl wearing a CM Punk "X" wrist? He's slowing starting to enter the child market...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CMIsaac said:


> Anyone notice during the opening segment, there was a little 10-year old girl wearing a CM Punk "X" wrist? He's slowing starting to enter the child market...


Because of 1 child?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Hunico did pretty well playing as Sin Cara. Liked his moveset and that flying swanton was good. 

Although Booker T's "African accent" during the Del Rio-Bryan match was not good. 

But Askana looked GOOD!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CMIsaac said:


> He's slowing starting to enter the child...


:hmm:


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

:lmao at MMN. 

Btw, watch Zeke's face after he takes off the paper bag and goes to Ted DiBiase who's celebrating Rhodes' win. 

That deserves a gif or a funny caption at the very least.

But Ted DiBiase got brutalized. :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> So yeah, its obvious someone is going to interfere in the Christian/Orton match after what he said, its just who will it be? I doubt its Jericho but I would be glad to be proved wrong there, because I would mark for it. Some part of me really thinks it will be Edge. I don't know, the fact he denied it so hard in interviews makes me believe he'll play a part in the match. Who knows though. If its Brodus Clay, man I would be disappointed.


Well he said I have the best thing going so it's likely just one guy, not a stable. I'd like it to be Edge as it would make sense that he helped Christian and then he came back to the Toronto taping to confront him again.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> :lmao at MMN.
> 
> Btw, watch Zeke's face after he takes off the paper bag and goes to Ted DiBiase who's celebrating Rhodes' win.
> 
> ...


Ted should get an arse whupping every week for hilarity


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Triple H/Christian promo was awesome. 

I could live with the following feuds leading out of Summerslam;

Christian vs. Sheamus
Sin Cara vs. Hunico
Randy Orton vs. R-Truth or Miz or Jericho (helps him win at SS)
Ted DiBiase (face) vs. Cody Rhodes
Ezekiel Jackson (mean, but face) vs. Mark Henry
Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett
Johnny Curtis vs. scrubs

and maybe toss Justin Gabriel in the IC Title picture.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I love Christian/Trips promos lol. They both bounce off each other well imo. I'm looking forward to watching the rest of the show later tonight. I just wanted to catch the opening promo first.


I loved how 'cool' and passive Triple H was in that segment even as Christian was almost crying lol. If Mr. H doesn't snap and turn heel on Punk or Cena yet, I can definitely see the Christian/Truth/Miz C-O-N-spiracy alliance coming to fruition.

I also marked out with the old Orton vs McMahon Wrestlemania 25 feud reference.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm what does Christian have up his sleeve for SummerSlam?

Maybe we get a Jericho return (I looked at the Fozzy dates and it looks like Fozzy's next tour is in November so Chris could be free for the next little while).

I expect Christian to get the fuck beat out of him (he maybe even gets some color), then someone interferes and beats the shit out of Randy and Christian crawls onto Orton and pins him. Maybe Jericho, or Miz/R-Truth, or maybe a new problem solver. I definitely think someone is gonna interfere and cost Orton the match, it is just a matter of *who*.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a very good SD.
- Zeke lost his IC title, which is good. This guy is just horrible. Cody is the champ now, maybe he can feud with a face Dibiase. Those matches could be good, because ted is a very good wrestler, and Cody is always decent in the ring.
- Curtis debut's in a squash against Henry. They could have used someone like Barretta for that. 
- Beth/Natalya vs AJ/Hot Kaitlyn, just another squash. They should use Kaitlyn more, because she looks stronger than most divas. 
- Orton / Khali, I don't care. 
- Christian / Sheamus, The champ looked very weak. That issn't good, because he issn't The freaking Miz
- ADR / Bryan. I'm not a fan of both, but the ending was very stupid. Bryan's arm was injured, and than ADR uses his finisher on the other arm. BOTCH
- Fake Sin Cara looked weird. That Hunico guy is bigger and slower than the origional. But who cares. As long a someone wears a mask, than you're good...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Hmmmm what does Christian have up his sleeve for SummerSlam?
> 
> Maybe we get a Jericho return (I looked at the Fozzy dates and it looks like Fozzy's next tour is in November so Chris could be free for the next little while).
> 
> I expect Christian to get the fuck beat out of him (he maybe even gets some color), then someone interferes and beats the shit out of Randy and Christian crawls onto Orton and pins him. Maybe Jericho, or Miz/R-Truth, or maybe a new problem solver. I definitely think someone is gonna interfere and cost Orton the match, it is just a matter of *who*.


Brodus Clay would make sense since he's not doing anything


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another great SD. Good buildup for Summerslam, new IC Champ and Christian with nice promos.

Also gotta love the *Divas of Doom* taking out the rest of them.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the post on p.28 about the Orton v Khali match and how suprisingly good it was and how he said Jinder must be teaching him. LOL.Yeah,Im sure it has nothing to do w/Orton carrying him at all. Shows again how good Randy is by making Khali even look decent.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cody Rhodes doesn't stand a chance if Big Zeke has a rematch. He is like a reborn Mark Henry


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

heel of face doesn't matter,everyone hates Johnny Ace.It was funny when Christian said he's an idiot.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang, Zeke literally killed DiBiase right there. Nice development for Zeke, though. His old smiling, fan-friendly, high-fiving crap just didn't suit him. The guy's got every reason to be a threatening, imposing kind of loose cannon with that kind of physique, so they should book him as such. I wonder what this means for Cody, though. This definitely isn't the end of this feud.

I'm not digging this fake Sin Cara, tbh. Mistico just seems to have that special aura feeling around him, he's just more captivating compared to this new guy. If they want to make an angle out of this impersonator thing then i'm all for it, because Sin Cara/Mistico should be past "beating jobbers" phase at this point.

Christian's surprise should be interesting. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Christian/HHH segment was fantastic. Christian was on fire per usual, and HHH was on fire as well and did his best job on the mic in at least a couple of years. Great stuff.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Christian sounded like a lil bitch in his promo with HHH :lmao


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> Christian sounded like a lil bitch in his promo with HHH :lmao


He sounds just like his marks. :lmao

Man, I don't like Mark Henry but his mic work is fantastic.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im suprised Khali took the RKO so well. Thats as good as it gets from what I saw.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Henry should be World Champion.Not Christian.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Venge™;10130229 said:


> He sounds just like his marks. :lmao
> 
> Man, I don't like Mark Henry but his mic work is fantastic.


Christian did sound like a little bitch. "Why are you doing this? Why? Why? Why?" 

And I do agree that Henry's little promo with Curtis was great. The "break a leg" vignette joke was a nice added touch and did its job in intimidating Johnny Curtis before his match with Henry that was basically a squash. By the way I don't know if Curtis is a face or a heel. Sounded like a heel in his promos but looked like a face in his match and segment with Mark Henry.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

THNC said:


> Henry should be World Champion.Not Christian.


Henry is lucky to have a job


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Christian whining didnt sound at all like his marks,they're a lot worse.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

WWE Creative's parody Twitter account are just hilarious. 



> People won't notice if we replace Sin Cara. We're already on our third set of Usos


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Ted should get an arse whupping every week for hilarity


Oh I bet you want to see Ted get his ass whipped even more likely ortons ass whipped.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

RKO696 said:


>


PWNAGE


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Outlaw91 said:


> heel of face doesn't matter,everyone hates Johnny Ace.It was funny when Christian said he's an idiot.


This is so true. First Punk, then Cena, then HHH not stepping in to help and now Christian. Everybody must legit hate the guy's guts lol.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

DaBlueGuy said:


> The Intercontenintal Title just became important for the first time in years now that WWE's most Dashing young star has won it.


I'm really happen with this.

Rhodes will be a good IC champ, I hope he gets a lengthy reign.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

wait a minute bryan's theme has changed?XD.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This is so true. First Punk, then Cena, then HHH not stepping in to help and now Christian. Everybody must legit hate the guy's guts lol.


Well it's all scripted but he is definately the go to guy to make fun of as it always gets an audience reaction.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Christian/HHH segment was fantastic. Christian was on fire per usual, and HHH was on fire as well and did his best job on the mic in at least a couple of years. Great stuff.


Christian and Triple H put on a masterclass in promos. Anyone who doubted their ability to the mic just has to watch this. Phenominal job by both men and the crowd went back and forth, which is what you want to do in a promo.


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

Fist time I see the cross rhodes in quite a while.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RKO696 said:


>


*falls off chair laughing*

At least he had the sense to get a running headstart to jump up.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Time for HHH/Christian again on the big TV this time lol.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've noticed this for a long, long time now. Trips does NOT suit that hair style.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Because of 1 child?


Its a proces


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really, really hope WWE doesn't settle into a pattern of 15-minute wise-ass self-serving HHH promos to start off each show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I really, really hope WWE doesn't settle into a pattern of 15-minute wise-ass self-serving HHH promos to start off each show.


Lol. I noticed this starting to happen too. I agree that there are others that could be used on Raw such as Punk, Cena, Miz and hell, even Truth lol. But as for SD, who else is there really? Orton as a top face isn't exactly a promo type of guy and if they went for Christian every week then that would get repetitive too. I'd like to see them switch it up with a match or something every now and then but I understand why HHH is the one doing it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No, I mean, I'm fine with it so far, because they have to establish that Trips is in charge. But at times - say, during Raw's "I'M THE ONLY ONE WITH SUPERPOWERS" promo - I get horrible, 'Nam-like flashbacks to the McMahon-Helmsley era.

As far as Smackdown goes, why not have Sheamus come out this week, talk about his match with Mark Henry, and then have Trips come out and announce the Christian/Sheamus match and the Orton/Khali match?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> No, I mean, I'm fine with it so far, because they have to establish that Trips is in charge. But at times - say, during Raw's "I'M THE ONLY ONE WITH SUPERPOWERS" promo - I get horrible, 'Nam-like flashbacks to the McMahon-Helmsley era.
> 
> As far as Smackdown goes, why not have Sheamus come out this week, talk about his match with Mark Henry, and then have Trips come out and announce the Christian/Sheamus match and the Orton/Khali match?


Lol Nam-like flashback. I'm a Trips fan so it doesn't bother me that much but I can see where it could get tedious for others. Having said that though, I would like to see them switch it up a little every now and then. But that opening segment is important and sets the tone for the rest of the show so I can see why they prefer giving it to the bigger name guys and right now on SD there aren't all that many of them lol.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Hope they capitalise on Henry's momentum soon and give him a title run.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think Sheamus might be the best thing going in the WWE right now outside of Punk/Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Josh Matthews, bringin' the scoopz.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is WWE's guide to 4 minute booking.

Punk beats Del Rio on Raw.
Del Rio beats Bryan on SD.
Bryan beats Barrett at Summerslam.

PECKING ORDER.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> I think Sheamus might be the best thing going in the WWE right now outside of Punk/Cena.


I'd agree with that. His appearance on Conan was brilliant too lol. Needs to go over Henry imo.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Heh "Everyone on the roster's in your fav five"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that throw off the bulldog was hilarious.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton showed again why he's the best going. He got a watchable match out of a tree.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Sheamus getting pops and even a brief chant is music to my ears.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That was such a beautiful RKO. I could watch that all day lol. 

Hmmm, now I'm thinking that Edge is going to be at Summerslam so maybe Christian thinks that he's going to help him retain the title just like he helped him win it the first time _but_, instead Edge will tell him to grow a set and go get it done the hard way or something. I don't know but the fact is that I'm pumped for Summerslam, I'm pumped for Punk/Cena and I'm pumped for Orton/Christian 4 months later lol. Good show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good episode of SD, sheamus is on a roll


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so, booker and his biscuit and gravy story  i need more explain lol

sheamus, christian/HHH and orton the highlights on this episode for me.

and if it really was a fake sin cara, i think i like the fake one better


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Watching the broadcast for once...ugh, Orton/Khali sounds like hell. Anything with Khali sounds like hell though.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol @ Kaitlyn no selling the Sharpshooter.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

No doubt we'll see Sheamus/Christian feud starting next week. They teased it perfectly. And the crowd is going to love it.

Natalya/Beth Pheonix are doing what they are supposed to be doing. Finally someone is making the divas division interesting.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Natalya/Beth Pheonix are doing what they are supposed to be doing. Finally someone is making the divas division interesting.


I think they're doing what Kharma would've been doing if she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So far so good. (Y)

I really liked the Christian/HHH segment and the Sheamus/Christian match shows that a feud with them would be great. Beth and Natalya owning other people is great as well. Plus a Zack Ryder sighting. (Y)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They really need to stop playing that Smackdown theme. It's fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn, does Cody's arms get bigger or is it just me?

Oh, and Aksana....fuck she's hot.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW!!! Aksana


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So this ISN'T Mistico, right?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So this ISN'T Mistico, right?


Correct.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So it's pretty obvious this isn't Mistico, the second Sin Cara came out I could tell it's some other guy, so who's playing Sin Cara?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So this ISN'T Mistico, right?


Right. I can tell just from the body type it isn't Mistico, I'm pretty sure its Hunico, he did do the jump in the ring pretty good almost better than when Mistico does it.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

it might be primo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It is Hunico and it is obvious to the IWC. But I bet the casual fans can't tell.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> No doubt we'll see Sheamus/Christian feud starting next week. They teased it perfectly. And the crowd is going to love it.
> 
> Natalya/Beth Pheonix are doing what they are supposed to be doing. Finally someone is making the divas division interesting.


that means Christian is losing? I'm definitely upset... Christian is one of my favorites and his reign was complete trash... Not a fan of the booking and 0 successful title defenses...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate that they are putting someone else under the mask, even if he didn't look radically different. It really dilutes the value of the character.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hunico/Mistico as a tag team in matching Sin Cara uniforms plz. It'd spice up the tag division.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I hate that they are putting someone else under the mask, even if he didn't look radically different. It really dilutes the value of the character.


The worst part in my opinion is that he does look different / noticeable and they try to tell us that Sin Cara "puts on weight" 

smh!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brye said:


> Hunico/Mistico as a tag team in matching Sin Cara uniforms plz. It'd spice up the tag division.


Then what about Epico?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like how they mention that Sin Cara has "gained some weight". 

Seems like that Hunico is more energetic and flashy in the ring. (The fist thing he's doing idk) I don't remember the real Sin Cara doing that as much, or even at all. But as someone said, it does devalue the character. :/


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

i like this one better


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Everyone on the roster is in your fave five." :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Then what about Epico?


He can be there to take over if one of them gets hurt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God I miss Mistico already can't wait till he gets back.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hunico/Mistico as a tag team in matching Sin Cara uniforms plz. It'd spice up the tag division.


Might as well bring in a couple more and name the group the Power Rangers.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

What do you wanna bet ADR's boos here were edited in?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricardo just kicked this SmackDown into the epic category.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GOD SHUT UP COLE


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio got more cheers than Daniel Bryan. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I like how Cole pointed out that Punk and Cena aren't here tonight after Josh said that Del Rio was going to cash in tonight, the way they played that on commentary was pretty neat.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

But how many of those "cheers" for Del Rio were piped in?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Next week Hunico comes out as Sin Cara then the real Sin Cara comes out and confronts Hunico. Hunico lays him out and then explains that the reason he is taking over Sin Cara is because Sin Cara ruined his chances of being called up in the WWE earlier then he should have and because of the fact that WWE ignored that they already had a luchador because of Sin Cara. Sin Cara is getting all the money and glory while Hunico is rooting in FCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ricardo should be getting that main event push any day.

And there's the first Daniel Bryan nerd statement from Cole.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"If it comes from Africa, I can tell you it works."

Booker T = GOAT


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SmackDown commentary is like a breath of fucking fresh air...even with Cole's bullshit.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

I think that was the right booking decision having Del Rio win. He needs all the heat he can get at the moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would Barret please get a new finisher please, Wasteland can look good sometimes but it just doesn't look like it could finish someone.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Buckley said:


> But how many of those "cheers" for Del Rio were piped in?


All of them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> I think that was the right booking decision having Del Rio win. He needs all the heat he can get at the moment.


That's not gonna help him get heat, you could throw him in the sun and we would be in the next ice age.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Should've followed up that Warrior clip with an Ultimate Broski match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Grade for Zeke's IC run...F.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully Zeke gets released. The guy is horrible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole with the Cody Rhodes IC Champ paper bag. :lmao :lmao He's the perfect heel commentator.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zeke heel turn in 3...2...1....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I should be happier that Cody just won a title...but I'm not.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Zeke heel turn in 3...2...1....


That wasn't a heel turn though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> That wasn't a heel turn though.


It's coming. Especially once he loses he rematch.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If Ezekiel Jackson turns heel then what is the point of Mark Henry & R-Truth? We already have two angry black man gimmicks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Watching that video package again, I had a brief thought that if they hadn't put the title on Punk after his "shoot" the whole thing never would have worked. Which caused me to remember how huge the Nexus storyline seemed at first. Just imagine if they had given Barrett the title when they should have. Fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Curtis to get squashed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Michael Cole with the Cody Rhodes IC Champ paper bag. :lmao :lmao He's the perfect heel commentator.


Except for the fact that he's not good at the commentating part of the job.

Jesse Ventura, Bobby Heenan, Jerry Lawler, Paul Heyman all put him to shame.

He's simply crap while all those other guys were actually good at what they did.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's coming. Especially once he loses he rematch.


Yeah, I know but I was just pointing out that your countdown for the heel turn didn't happen.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, I know but I was just pointing out that your countdown for the heel turn didn't happen.


You're are correct. I thought they'd take it further tonight when I wrote the message and make the full turn.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Which caused me to remember how huge the Nexus storyline seemed at first. Just imagine if they had given Barrett the title when they should have. Fuck.


We'd be treated to some of the worst and most boring Main Event Matches of all-time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So they basically have no interest in Johnny Curtis at all. Could have saved us all a lot of time by admitting to that a long time ago.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus calling Henry Shamu is priceless.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

OK, They shouldn't have let Henry walk away, this guy was being built as a monster, and I don't know if it bothered any of you but after walking away, he just lost all the build up for his run.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Does Jinder Mahal wrestle at all anymore?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> OK, They shouldn't have let Henry walk away, this guy was being built as a monster, and I don't know if it bothered any of you but after walking away, he just lost all the build up for his run.


Mark Henry is a vehicle to build up Sheamus as a tough face who stands up to people. I'll be shocked if Sheamus doesn't go over Henry at SummerSlam.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mahal hasn't wrestled in weeks, he really looked like he could be something but after just being Khali's sidekick by the looks of it he's going to end up jobbing soon.

I hope they come up with something next week, if not than he's lost all interest.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think much of Mahal but they should give him a chance to do something.

Orton hears voices in his head and references Rosetta Stone his promos seems like a cool guy.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

They said they'd be showing wrestlemania tomorrow on NBC? My TV says that Football will be on NBC tomorrow at 9... Anyone know anything about it?

What did I miss?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing Khali in a main event match is reminding just how fucking awful he is. God help me. Orton's selling well though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why are the ring steps on the same side of the ring? lol


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Seeing Khali in a main event match is reminding just how fucking awful he is. God help me. Orton's selling well though.


A Orton compliment rare on here seemingly. I agree he does sell well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Am I allowed to say that Orton is actually pulling a compelling and watchable match out of this, or will I be ostracized by my peers for that?

HOLY SHIT @ THAT RKO
That was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Very impressive RKO from Orton. (Y)

Edit: Agreed Instant Karma.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that was an awesome RKO considering who it was done on.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Why didn't they wait 2 days to give Cody the IC belt?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

His match against Kane recently was actually surprisingly watchable as well.

Christian's talking about changes that is pretty serious business.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Orton hears voices in his head and references Rosetta Stone his promos seems like a cool guy.


Haha boring old Randy Orton.


WWE Friday Night Smackdown 8/12 Review


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

interesting to hear what christian was referring too?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

OML said:


> interesting to hear what christian was referring too?


Maybe, interference or something to save the WWE's attempt to push Orton as a superface even though that isn't fully in his wheelhouse. I doubt Orton loses clean or even semi clean could be wrong though I am not a booker.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Maybe, interference or something to save the WWE's attempt to push Orton as a superface even though that isn't fully in his wheelhouse. I doubt Orton loses clean or even semi clean could be wrong though I am not a booker.


Edge will be at SS...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> A Orton compliment rare on here seemingly. I agree he does sell well.


I'm actually a fan of Orton, so I have no problem complimenting him. That RKO was awesome. 

An actual watchable match out of Khali. So Cena AND Orton are miracle workers.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Edge will be at SS...


Oh man I would go nuts *fingers crossed*.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

As I wrote before, Christian's guy could literally be anyone. WWE could bring anyone back and justify it. Batista, Jericho, Edge, Foley, Tomko...Christian's had a match or interacted with them all. Whoever it is, I hope it signifies a huge change in his character.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> As I wrote before, Christian's guy could literally be anyone. WWE could bring anyone back and justify it. Batista, Jericho, Edge, Foley, Tomko...Christian's had a match or interacted with them all. Whoever it is, I hope it signifies a huge change in his character.


I could see the guy being either Tomko, Edge, or Batista but I really don't see it being Foley or Jericho because of the mere fact that those two guys don't know Orton's weakness (kayfabe wise Batista would know what it would take for Christian to beat Orton and continue their past rivalry).

Obviously I would love to see Jericho, nonetheless I'm pumped.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Can anyone explain why WWE is giving away matches like Morrison/Truth and Rhodes/Zeke for free the week before the PPV? 

How many matches are announced?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Can anyone explain why WWE is giving away matches like Morrison/Truth and Rhodes/Zeke for free the week before the PPV?
> 
> How many matches are announced?


Five + C LO Green...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If Cody is so worried about people seeing his "marred" face,why does he wear transparent(SP) masks? LOL.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Five + C LO Green...


1.) WWE Title
2.) WHC
3.) Sheamus destroying Shamoo
4.) Barrett Danielson
5.) Divas

??

wow that sucks


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 1.) WWE Title
> 2.) WHC
> 3.) Sheamus destroying Shamoo
> 4.) Barrett Danielson
> ...


They'll have at least one more filler match. Probably a tag team one.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They could also toss in a Zeke "rematch" with Cody winning again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> They could also toss in a Zeke "rematch" with Cody winning again.


They should have saved Cody winning for the PPV. It had been a fairly well built feud. Cody puts on great PPV matches, and seeing his first individual title win was something I was looking forward to. 

this really deluded the feeling of his title win for me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm leaning towards Riley/Ziggler happening as of right now. Could be a good match but I'd really rather see some kind of multi man match like a triple threat or fatal four way.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Next week Hunico comes out as Sin Cara then the real Sin Cara comes out and confronts Hunico. Hunico lays him out and then explains that the reason he is taking over Sin Cara is because Sin Cara ruined his chances of being called up in the WWE earlier then he should have and because of the fact that WWE ignored that they already had a luchador because of Sin Cara. Sin Cara is getting all the money and glory while Hunico is rooting in FCW.


Yeah too bad we all aren't fluent in spanish.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Christian dialing up his best pal Edge again?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

the way smackdown ended and christian talking the way he did, iam pretty certain christian will leave summerslam with the title, the question is how? obvoiusly it won't be clean so who will be the one to help christian, my best guesses would be edge or jericho but at the same time, i doubt it could be edge cuz he retired as a face, if he came back and helped christian, that would make him a heel, doubt wwe wants that,


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This was the first smackdown i watched in entirety and ENJOYED in a LONG time. 

I was looking forward to the Christian/Orton NHB match, but now im pretty excited. 

There's less than a one percent chance of this happening, but im hoping what christian was referring to was the return, of a certain "savior" .

Can't WAIT for Summerslam this sunday!


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

lolz @ fake Sin Cara tonight, it was so easy to tell. Body type and mannerisms. WWE must think people are really stupid or their trying to make it purposely obvious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ Josh matthews getting owned when he started talking about Del Rio cashing in the MITB case.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

The only thing I noticed is that Smackdown attendance is low as fuck. Oh, and the fake cheers for Cena at the beginning too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man jobbing Danielson out like that was insane. Read the spoilers so I knew they lost but they could have at least made a match out of it rather than it just being a glorified squash. Del Rio grabbing the wrong arm was tedious too. I assume they were going with the idea of Del Rio taking the title just before SD and they needed to make him look strong again after Raw so they came up with this. Typical WWE the plan will change at least 10 times between Tuesday and Sunday and it'll probably end up just being that they made their SD MITB winner look like a chump for no reason.

Hunico looked good too thankfully. He's clearly a lot bigger both in size and muscle than Mistico so I don't think anyone could have really been fooled by it, especially if Mistico comes back next week looking smaller again all of a sudden. Hunico didn't botch anything at least and aside from maybe looking a bit nervous and not doing being able to fly as well as Mistico I thought he certainly looked a bunch better than Mistico has. Really hope they bring him up soon but Mistico's returning and Averno's coming in it's unlikely they'll have 4 luchadores as well as Del Rio to a certain extent.

Ending added a little more intrigue to Christian/Orton for sure although it's another match that seems to be screaming screwjob to me. I'm assuming Christian's gonna keep the title for a bit now which means Orton isn't winning and lets face it Christian isn't pinning Orton clean in a NHB match so someone's doing a run in. Probably be Henry to set up Orton/Henry and Christian/Sheamus. Or it could be Brodus Clay. He's been working squashes on Superstars lately. Jericho would be my fantasy option and have heel Jericho/Christian running SD's main event but yeah that's unlikely. Skip Sheffield return? OMG YES PLEASE.*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> The only thing I noticed is that Smackdown attendance is low as fuck. Oh, and the fake cheers for Cena at the beginning too.


Fake boos for Christian, fake cheers for Cena, fake boos for Del Rio, fake cheers for Ezekiel Jackson, and WAY too many cheers for Orton, so it's probably fake too.

SmackDown needs to stop with the fake reactions. In comparison to Raw and it's current main-event, it's like one show is going forwards, and the other is going backwards.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Over all, decent show, and I am still impressed with Orton and how he is working with everyone one.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

WAGG said:


> LOL @ Josh matthews getting owned when he started talking about Del Rio cashing in the MITB case.


Haha, I lol'd at that too.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

WAGG said:


> Over all, decent show, and I am still impressed with Orton and how he is working with everyone one.


You mean squashing everyone? Yeah, he's pretty good at that. :lmao


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 1.) WWE Title
> 2.) WHC
> 3.) Sheamus destroying Shamoo
> 4.) Barrett Danielson
> ...


Yeah. That is really lame.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> and WAY too many cheers for Orton


Never been to a live show with Orton wrestling have you? He does get that loud of a reaction trust me


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Never been to a live show with Orton wrestling have you? He does get that loud of a reaction trust me


If you say so. Just seemed a little TOO much on televison.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't like that Bryan lost but I guess Del Rio needed the win more than he did...or at least WWE thought he needed to win.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> If you say so. Just seemed a little TOO much on televison.


Orton does get that loud of a reaction at live shows i've been to plenty of them since 2004 trust me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Hunico looked very impressive, to be honest. At least compared to Mistico, that is. He didn't botch, he did some serious stuff, and I like him a lot more than I did Mistico. Hope they actually have a feud for Hunico stealing the Sin Cara character. That would be fuckin' epic.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

WAGG said:


> LOL @ Josh matthews getting owned when he started talking about Del Rio cashing in the MITB case.


Hahahaha I like Josh but that was freaking awesome how he got owned



Simply Flawless said:


> Never been to a live show with Orton wrestling have you? He does get that loud of a reaction trust me


Orton gets really strong reactions from the crowd, I mean people go crazy for him on the live show Raw so all of a sudden when he moves to SD, it's canned pops? Personally I don't think so however I wouldn't be surprised if WWE did turn up the volume on the crowd, just because SD isn't a live show and they can do whatever the hell they want.

Besides that, great show. Christian is such a whiny bitch lol but I enjoyed that promo, the Sheamus lookalike in the audience was also a big LOL as well, Aksana saying "I could ride stick shift" was hilarious as well and Orton's RKO on Khali was amazing. Seriously what is Khali doing in the main event? He should have been released last week with the others :cussin:


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Fake boos for Christian, fake cheers for Cena, fake boos for Del Rio, fake cheers for Ezekiel Jackson, *and WAY too many cheers for Orton*, so it's probably fake too.
> 
> SmackDown needs to stop with the fake reactions. In comparison to Raw and it's current main-event, it's like one show is going forwards, and the other is going backwards.


Orton always gets the loudest cheers. Every live show report always has him as getting the loudest pops. Right now he even surpasses Punk and Cena imo. Seeing as how their reactions are always mixed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Orton always gets the loudest cheers. Every live show report always has him as getting the loudest pops. Right now he even surpasses Punk and Cena imo. Seeing as how their reactions are always mixed.


Doesn't seem to matter since they're drawing the money and he's not.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't seem to matter since they're drawing the money and he's not.


True but last time I checked Raw ratings have been pretty much a disappointment with all what they got going on right now. So yeah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ratings don't bring in money. Cena sells like...Cena and Punk has the single hottest merchandise item in years, to the point where it's been backordered beyond belief.

Besides, it's a time issue. Things don't happen overnight. The ratings when Austin did the Austin 3:16 promo were pretty low too, but the money was coming in.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

At least when people buy Orton stuff they dont have to ask their mommy to get the money to buy it. And all Orton sales aren't attributed to hardcore marks who think they're 'cool" and still wish ECW was around.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> You mean squashing everyone? Yeah, he's pretty good at that. :lmao


LOL yeah, I know that is happening but he is still making heels look real like they real cred when facing them. I also like it when he laughs off the pain, hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

How is he squashing everyone? If the opponent gets in equal offense thasts NOT squashing:no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> How is he squashing everyone? If the opponent gets in equal offense thasts NOT squashing:no:


Ok Ok, but I am still impressed none the less, if he can somehow manage to stay out of the title scene, and still stay relevant in some other feud while Christian and Sheamus duke it out. (Y)


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Orton is beating terrible jobbers and not even squashing them.

Also, he is making Christian a credible ME heel and that isn't easy because Christian isn't the most natural heel.

In theory Christian is more natural face but can play both and Orton is much more natural as a heel. Though his face run has still been a succsess though it hasn't been great or anything.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I still cant get over the Orton haters saying he 'squashes" people. Do you even watch his matches? He sells about 75%in his matches. Look at the Punk match at Mania for example. It dodnt even matter if hes going over or not in the match.

Now if this was on Cena then yes,the match this year v Miz and Riley where he got killed for 25 minutes and came back and won like nothing happened,not THATS squashing someone.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bookah and Cole were on deadset fire, hilarious commentary.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone who says that Orton squashes his opponents (except shitty lower midcarders) doesn't know shit about booking. Orton has made Christian credible just via their wrestling matches.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Anyone who says that Orton squashes his opponents (except shitty lower midcarders) doesn't know shit about booking. Orton has made Christian credible just via their wrestling matches.


The people saying he buries and squashes know fuck all what the terms mean and use them to seem smart. I really dislike it when people use the insider terms with no goddamn clue what the terms mean


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

who was it that said mark henry wasnt comfortable on the mic? he seems fine to me


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> who was it that said mark henry wasnt comfortable on the mic? he seems fine to me


He actually has been for years, although he really seems way more comfortable as a heel than a face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Surprised to see how short Del Rio vs Bryan was. Hopefully when they go all out it'll be on a PPV.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Orton is beating terrible jobbers and not even squashing them.
> 
> Also, he is making Christian a credible ME heel and that isn't easy because Christian isn't the most natural heel.
> 
> In theory Christian is more natural face but can play both and Orton is much more natural as a heel. Though his face run has still been a succsess though it hasn't been great or anything.


Christians just playing a different heel role right now and hes playing it to perfection actually. Hes the whiny little heel champion who will try and keep his title at all costs. The way christian acts with the belt is fn great shit. He acts like its the most important thing in the world to him(as a champion should). Ortons booking has gotten slightly better as of late but he still doesnt lose. Guys like jericho would go out make a guy look good in the ring and then take the fall for him, because he knew he was already established enough where a loss to JTG, for example, would do nothing to hurt him as being one of THE guys in the buisness and at the same time would give a young guy a huge credible win under his belt. This is where orton fails. Orton rarely goes out and gets a surprise roll up against a cody rhodes or a wade barrett and puts a guy over with a win. He goes out makes them "look good", which he doesnt do nearly as well as guys like chavo christian or michaels did, then hits his RKO and gets another orton wwin. He never let punk win a match in their feud. The guy rarely loses and when he does it has to be some sort of unfair advantage against him. Its a tired act, and besides orton marks, wwe fans cant stand it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Funny but each match Orton had before Mania last year he had Cody and Ted both lay him out countless times to build the match up and make them both look like threats to him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

--wrong thread. :|


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

When do the tapings start?


----------

